# Wyndham La Cascada



## tsteacups (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone stayed in the 3 bedroom Presidential at Wyndham La Cascada in San Antonio? I can't really tell where they are located (there are only 3 of them). Are they good views? (I have read some of the ts in this resort have terrible views.) Any and all info would be appreciated.


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2011)

Not my photo but it's supposed to be from a presidential suite


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2011)

I actually think there are four 3 BR Presidentials.  All of them are located at the waterfront.  They are all on the North Eastern corner of the building.  All. 

The lower 2 floors have views blocked by trees, the upper 2 floor have views over the trees.  

They are unit numbered X17.  Where X is floors 2 to 5.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Not my photo but it's supposed to be from a presidential suite



That is definitely a view of a 3 BR Presidental.  I can vouch for that.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 17, 2011)

You're in for a real treat.  We spent a few days there earlier this year.  The kids and I stayed in a 2BR Deluxe while my wife and a bunch of her friends were in a 4BR Presidential.  Before the friends got there, I walked through the Presidential and took pictures.  I was in awe.  They are stunningly beautiful.  (I'm assuming that the 3BRs are pretty similar to the 4BRs, just with one less bedroom.)


----------



## abbekit (May 17, 2011)

View from our 2BR deluxe (i.e. standard) room on the 6th floor, north side of building.  If you are in a Presidential unit you will be higer up than this.  Only the lower floors have really bad views.  And really only the lower north facing floors are bad, the south facing floors overlook the front of the hotel and the trees.  

Lots of good info about the Pres units and the resort in general in the TUG reviews. 

More of my photos are in my link


----------



## tsteacups (May 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## tsteacups (Jun 24, 2011)

Follow-up question: I read the reviews but did not see this listed...could you tell me the layout of the 3 bedroom presidential? What I would like to know is how the bedrooms are laid out....are they all next to each other or are they spread out.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't seen the 3BR, but I did see the 4BR.  There were two on one side and two on the other, so I suspect that the 3BR has two on one side and one on the other.  The units aren't "deep" enough for three on one side.


----------



## am1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Is August 21 - 28 a good week at this resort to rent out?  I was able to pick up a 3 bedroom presidential for a small amount of points.  Not sure if it is even worth trying to rent it.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 25, 2011)

am1 said:


> Is August 21 - 28 a good week at this resort to rent out?  I was able to pick up a 3 bedroom presidential for a small amount of .  Not sure if it is even worth trying to rent it.


Less demand since a lot of schools in the area resume this week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 15, 2011)

tsteacups said:


> Follow-up question: I read the reviews but did not see this listed...could you tell me the layout of the 3 bedroom presidential? What I would like to know is how the bedrooms are laid out....are they all next to each other or are they spread out.



All of the 3 BR presidentials are laid out the same way. 

As soon as you walk in the door there is a BR immediately to your right that is seperate from the other two.  The access is off the dining area.  This bedroom however is the bedroom with 2 double beds and a tub/shower combo.

Walking into the unit, you walk into the dining area.  I personally find this area a bit cramped.  There is a huge table that IMO is really just a bit too bid for the space. 

Walking past the dining area you walk upto the kitchen living room area.  Kitchen is on the left side and open to the living area which is on the right.  The living room always faces east in the 3 BR units.  It has the larger extended balcony and faces the river and the water control dam that regulates the water levels on the riverwalk.

Walking past the kitchen and living area gives you access to the other  bedrooms.  These run against the north wall.  The corner unit on the right is a king with an ensuite bath with jacuzzi tub, shower stall, and double sinks.

The 2nd Master King with ensuite, is to the left immediately next to it, is also a king, with an ensuite, but slightly smaller bathroom, and no jacuzzi tub (If I remember correctly). 

There are only four 3 BR presidentials in the whole building and they all occupy the same spot.  So units X15 is a 3 BR Presidental.  Floors 2 through 5 have one.  The 5th, then 4th floors are preferred as you have a view over the trees that are along the river.  If you get 3rd or 2nd floor you will not have a view of the city very well.

Any other questions.

I have been to this resort about 10 times.  I usually stay in the 4 or 3 BR presidential (so I know these layouts well), but I have also stay in the 2 BR presidental and a deluxe 2 BR.  Never stayed in any of the 1 BRs.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 15, 2011)

brigechols said:


> Less demand since a lot of schools in the area resume this week.



I concur, everyone is back to school and unless someone from up north is down south, you likely won't have someone who is interested in a whole week.  

If you got a unit for the weekend, then someone might be interested as SA in a bid weekend party place.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 15, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I actually think there are four 3 BR Presidentials.  All of them are located at the waterfront.  They are all on the North Eastern corner of the building.  All.
> 
> The lower 2 floors have views blocked by trees, the upper 2 floor have views over the trees.
> 
> They are unit numbered X17.  Where X is floors 2 to 5.



I rechecked the room numbers.  This is wrong it is X15.  Sorry


----------



## dixie (Jul 17, 2011)

So, the 4 bedroom is on the 5th floor? How many 4 bedrooms are there? Do they usually rent for the week? Might be an option for us next July.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 17, 2011)

The 4BR units are on the TOP floor (10th). There are four of them, but one is used by the sales team as a showroom.

I think most of the recent discussion in the thread was about the *3BR* Presidentials.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 18, 2011)

dixie said:


> So, the 4 bedroom is on the 5th floor? How many 4 bedrooms are there? Do they usually rent for the week? Might be an option for us next July.



NO

All 4 BR are on the 10 floor.  There are only 4, and since 1 is the model, these is actually only 3 available to book.

The building is shaped like an L.  There is a taller tower portion that goes to 10 floors and lower portion that only goes to 5 floor.  The Pool and patio are located on top of this lower part of the L on the 6th floor.

You ask, Do they usually rent for the week? 

From whom?  The resort directly. NO.  From a Wyndham Owner?  If you could find one who wanted to rent to you.  AND if you want to pay the price they asked.  It would not be cheap.

These units are expensive to book, 650,000 Wyndham Points, for a full week in July.  

To get a full week in July it would have to be booked well in advance.  

To give you an idea what a premium that is, the same type of 4 BR at Bonnet Creek in Orlando is 424,000, at williamsburg it is 300,000.   Waikiki is 700,000.  So you are talking about he same price as a 4 BR in Hawaii.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 19, 2011)

There is a building diagram in my photo link (last photo in the album).  We stayed on the 6th floor (floor where the swimming pool is located).  As others have said, penthouse level is the 10th floor.


----------

